# 2.5 months puppy eye has red skin exposed.



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are so many things that can cause the third eyelid to be exposed, allergies one of them, neurological issues, autoimmune, Horner's, cherry eye, scrolled cartilage.. if you have an ACVO nearby, it would be a good idea given his age and the desire to get on top of this soon to see one rather than continue down the allergy path-https://www.acvo.org/ophthalmologist-search


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My pup had an eye that drained and was red like this... went to 3 different vets being told it was nothing serious and given ointment. In my case it was not fine, find an ophthalmologist and find out what's going on. Eyes don't get inflamed like that without a reason and if the ointment doesn't bring relief in a couple of days it's not helping.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

My current red Golden, who is now around 8 years old, had this drooping eyes on both sides. She looked sad all the time. Our vet said she will grow out of it, which she did! Check with your vet to be sure.


----------



## padre de Sawyer (Jul 9, 2018)

3goldens2keep said:


> My current red Golden, who is now around 8 years old, had this drooping eyes on both sides. She looked sad all the time. Our vet said she will grow out of it, which she did! Check with your vet to be sure.


Same here as above! Red golden as well now 2 years old. Was worried as all heck about it and the vet kept telling me keep an eye on it (no pun intended) and that he’ll grow out of it, sure enough Sawyer did grow out of it. Probably noticed around 18 months that it wasn’t visible anymore. I do however still bring it up at vet check-ups just to be safe.


----------



## boozo (Jun 3, 2020)

I have started giving him drops of _Refresh Tears Eyedrop, _as suggested by vet. She further told me, Boozo will either grow out of it, or it'll get worse. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I hope you see improvement, if not this is worth investigating. looking forward to your update.


----------

